# luxemborg project status?



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

Have I missed something? Arguably the most stacked team on the tour has not named their key sponsor. This was my first full year of following pro-cycling (or any pro sport for that matter). Is this normal? I imagine the clock is running out. I check velonews and cycling news everyday at lunch as well as this blog. I wanna pick up one of their jerseys so they need to hurry up!


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

January 6th they will announce everything.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

I thought Mercedes was going to be one of their big sponsors


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Projected Sponsor?*



bmxhacksaw said:


> I thought Mercedes was going to be one of their big sponsors


Yeah, and Trek and Craft as well.

However, they have been keeping a lid on who their Main Named Sponsor will be.

Good marketing ploy or bad marketing decision? Don't know - but thye are supposed to announce a "Name Sponsor" soon.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I hope it is Boffendinger


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

spookyload said:


> I hope it is Boffendinger



Who


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

AJL said:


> Who


It is the Budweiser of Luxembourg. Great name OK beer.


----------



## Specialized6000 (Aug 22, 2009)

tommyrhodes said:


> I wanna pick up one of their jerseys so they need to hurry up!


i hope the bibs will be better than what they made for saxo bank in 2009!

after wearing the cervelo stuff i dont know if ill ever be able to leave castelli


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

So, who are the known team members?

Andy & Frank
Fabian Cancellara
Jens Voigt
Stuart O'Grady
?
?


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

spookyload said:


> It is the Budweiser of Luxembourg. Great name OK beer.


Ah, I learned something today. Now I can go home...wait, I am home :idea: 
Thanks spooky!


----------



## Specialized6000 (Aug 22, 2009)

Fränk and Andy Schleck, Daniele Bennati, Will Clarke, Stefan Denifl, Brice Feillu, Jakob Fuglsang, Linus Gerdemann, Dominic Klemme, Anders Lund, Maxime Monfort, Martin Mortensen, Giacomo Nizzolo, Stuart O’Grady, Martin Pedersen, Bruno Pires, Joost Posthuma, Tom Stamsneijder, Davide Viganò, Jens Voigt, Robert Wagner, Fabian Wegmann, Wouter Weylandt and Oliver Zaugg.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Since I don't know 1/2 the guys here, who's going to be doing pulls in the mountains (well Fuglsang for one).


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Specialized6000 said:


> Fränk and Andy Schleck, Daniele Bennati, Will Clarke, Stefan Denifl, Brice Feillu, Jakob Fuglsang, Linus Gerdemann, Dominic Klemme, Anders Lund, Maxime Monfort, Martin Mortensen, Giacomo Nizzolo, Stuart O’Grady, Martin Pedersen, Bruno Pires, Joost Posthuma, Tom Stamsneijder, Davide Viganò, Jens Voigt, Robert Wagner, Fabian Wegmann, Wouter Weylandt and Oliver Zaugg.


No Spartacus?? I thought I read that he signed with them!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

frpax said:


> No Spartacus?? I thought I read that he signed with them!


Beat me to it!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Specialized6000 said:


> i hope the bibs will be better than what they made for saxo bank in 2009!
> 
> after wearing the cervelo stuff i dont know if ill ever be able to leave castelli


In that case - the new Garmin Cervelo Slipstream kit is made by Castelli - judgeing by the jersey preview, looks good too.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

frpax said:


> No Spartacus?? I thought I read that he signed with them!


I thought he signed with BMC


----------



## rgkicksbutt (Jun 27, 2008)

frpax said:


> No Spartacus?? I thought I read that he signed with them!


He did. Specialzed6000 must've missed him.

http://www.dailypeloton.com/displayarticle.asp?pk=17892


----------



## Specialized6000 (Aug 22, 2009)

rgkicksbutt said:


> He did. Specialzed6000 must've missed him.
> 
> http://www.dailypeloton.com/displayarticle.asp?pk=17892


you got me!

although i did copy that list from the story about Spartacus joining the team, hmmm...


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

going to be called team leopard

so maybe they dont have a major sponsor secured yet

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/luxembourg-team-to-be-called-team-leopard


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

AJL said:


> I thought he signed with BMC


And I thought wrong...


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

AJL said:


> Since I don't know 1/2 the guys here, who's going to be doing pulls in the mountains (well Fuglsang for one).


You mean who's going to be pulling Andy up the mountains?

The ones I've seen before:
Fränk Schleck, Jakob Fuglsang, Linus Gerdemann, Stuart O’Grady, Jens Voigt

No doubt there are a couple of others in there. I just don't know them.


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

Interesting that the number one team in cycling couldn't find a large "international" company. Maybe with all the AC and LA legal woes companies are shying away? Either way, can't wait to see the kit! Hopefully knock-offs pop up on ebay quickly lol


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

Team Leopard? hmm... that's pretty ho-hum.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

after Cipo's Zebra and Tiger Domina Vacanze, can we expect a Leopard skinsuit ?


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Here's an article I read that said the team name is NOT going to be "Leopard":

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/6155/Team-Schleck-will-not-be-called-Leopard-True-Racing.aspx

Team Schleck will not be called Leopard True Racing
by Ben Atkins at 11:07 AM EST Article Rating
Categories: Pro Cycling 
_*Name refers to project not team name so peloton should be spared yellow and black spotted jerseys*_

The Luxembourg team built around brothers Fränk and Andy Schleck will definitely not be called Leopard True Racing, team manager Brian Nygaard has told the Luxemburger Wort. Speculation has been spreading since a “coming soon” website was launched at the weekend with the address leopard.lu. This is merely the name of the project though, and not how the team will be referred to in 2011.

“Leopard True Racing is the name of the project behind the new squad,” Nygaard explained. “The name of this structure should not be confused with the actual team name; both are different things.

“I can assure you that for 2011 the team name will not be Leopard True Racing,” he confirmed.

The speculation will therefore continue as to what the team will be called, and whom it will be sponsored by when it officially comes into being on January 1st. The news that it is not to be called “Leopard” will have caused groans of disappointment and sighs of relief in equal measure from those who remember the Acqua e Sapone and Domina Vacanze kits sported by Mario Cipollini in 2002 and 2003.

The memory of the zebra-striped Lion King in full flow, not to mention the special edition tiger-stripe all-over skinsuit that he wore in the 2002 Giro d’Italia prologue, provoke both admiration and revulsion across cycling. The prospect of seeing a leopard-skin kit in next year’s Tour de France might be too much for some to contemplate.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Salsa_Lover said:


> after Cipo's Zebra and Tiger Domina Vacanze, can we expect a Leopard skinsuit ?


Imagine the woman's team though:


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Okay, someone needs to let Fuglesang know the name of his team! He announced to Cyclingnews that it will be Team Leopard.

Communication breakdown?


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Maybe he's just not the brightest bulb in the box...

Maybe the article has it wrong...

Who knows until the official announcement!

I am a Saxo fan, and will miss all the big names on the team...


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

Specialized6000 said:


> i hope the bibs will be better than what they made for saxo bank in 2009!
> 
> after wearing the cervelo stuff i dont know if ill ever be able to leave castelli


not to threadjack but...
Exergy, a newer US based team (just went Pro Continental this year) is sponsored by Castelli this year. They just announced that kits can be pre-ordered:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/team-exergy/265407226466


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

LostViking said:


> Okay, someone needs to let Fuglesang know the name of his team! He announced to Cyclingnews that it will be Team Leopard.
> 
> Communication breakdown?


inside joke maybe?


----------

